# Limited edition ball® heritage collection



## Gaiant (Jun 1, 2015)

I found some of the purple wide mouth quart jars but not sure how much longer they will be available. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 1, 2015)

Gaiant,
Nice jars, I like `em. 61 years young huh ? Come check out "Curmudgeonland...Home of the Old Farts Club". We be a bunch of old farts who luv growin` weed.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 1, 2015)

Those are very cool, where did you find them?


----------



## Dman1234 (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice find, i like that they are coloured to keep light out. I use a regular mason jar with an old dress sock to keep it dark.

View attachment 20150601_111615.jpg


----------



## Gaiant (Jun 1, 2015)

Found these at Fred Meyer but can buy them online they come in packs of 6.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 2, 2015)

Dman, you are so smart. I keep mine in a dark closet.. I love FM, i will check there for those. Thanks for posting..  Do you only keep purple weed in there?:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## Gaiant (Jun 2, 2015)

LOL.... Wish I had some purple bud need to put that on the list.


----------



## cbdoil (Jun 4, 2015)

I love using those jars, colored or not. I have a vacuum sealer that works on those. I opened a jar that I had stored for over two years and it was still viable...got totally wrecked! It was like I had jarred it just a month ago.

  The buds didn't retain their color though and turned brown like tobacco. But the herb was moist and didn't mold and was perfect for rolling right out of the jar.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 4, 2015)

Hmm, that is interesting. I wonder why they lost their color? Sounds like a great idea though if they didn't turn brown.  Maybe someone else will know if there is something you can do about that.


----------



## cbdoil (Jul 28, 2015)

I think I read something years ago that says to saturate the buds with an inert gas like C02 or argon. I think it's the Oxy that's left in the jar that does that. Those vacuum sealers don't take out all the gas from a rigid container unlike plastic bags because the bag is sucked against the product contained in it and the air is actually squeezed out.

 You just purge the jar by sticking the tube down to the bottom of the jar and quickly place the lid after you're done. That will replace most of the atmosphere and the Oxy with it and the pump will remove some as well.


----------

